# Pasar PARTE de un texto a otra celda.



## josevaldesv (Aug 20, 2004)

Buen día, cómo andamos?

Ando peléandome con la forma de
pasar PARTE de un texto a otra celda.

Por ejemplo:
A1                            A2
123 - niño
435 - niña
784 - papá...
Y quiero convertirlo en:
A1                  A2                 A3
123 - niño      123                niño
435 - niña      435                niña
784 - papá     784                papá

Qué fórmula podría utilizar?

Saludos


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 20, 2004)

De momento, lo único que se me ocurre es irme a Word o Notepad

Cambiar el - (guión) por una , (coma)

y copiarlo a Excel para que me lo "parta"


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 20, 2004)

YA LO HICE 

Utilicé columnas nuevas
una para la fórmula =Left
y otra para la fórmula =Substitute (donde hacía referencia a lo sacado de =Left)

espero le sirva a alguien


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 20, 2004)

Solo para que sepa - en problemas de este tipo, además de Left(), Right() y Substitute(), las funciones de Find() o Search() a veces ayudan...

Saludos,


----------



## RalphA (Aug 23, 2004)

josevaldesv said:
			
		

> Buen día, cómo andamos?
> 
> Ando peléandome con la forma de
> pasar PARTE de un texto a otra celda.
> ...


Jose, yo usaria, para A2 y A3:
En A2: =LEFT(A1,LEN(FIND(A1," ")-2) 
En A3: =RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1-FIND(A1," ")-2)


Tal vez el -2 deberia ser -1, segun como esta escrita la informacion en A1.


----------



## josevaldesv (Sep 10, 2004)

Acabo de enterarme que también se puede ir uno a los menús:

Vas al menú DATA, y de ahí te vas a TEXT TO COLUMNS, y al menos la versión Excel 200 te lleva "de la mano" para separar textos mucho más fácilmente.

Saludos


----------



## RalphA (Sep 11, 2004)

Muy bien!  Ha podido usted llegar a varias soluciones practicas, y resolver su problema.  Lo felicito!


----------

